# Have you a Fiamma 70L fresh water tank?



## chancer (Nov 5, 2013)

I have a Fiamma 70L fresh water tank (the big blue one), which I fitted in my Movano self build, lay on its side due to space issue's.We used the van for a fortnight when finished everything worked ok. We did only get 4 days of water supply, and that was us being very sparing with it! Anyway, Im now at the point of tweeking things and decided to fit a home made "sight glass" come visual water level gauge out of 10mm piping and elbows, all done and fitted so I filled up the tank till it was full (overflowed from filler). No leak's so a good start but then I noticed the level of water on the gauge, it was only showing 3/4 full!!
Looking at the height of the filler it was obvious, the air in the tank couldnt get out, so it was tank out again to fit an air vent pipe near the top which connected to the filler. Success ! now were getting the full 70 litres of water, which is an extra day or 17 litres or so before filling up again, so anyone out there got a 3/4 full Fiamma water tank? 


Photograph 1 is the finished tank.
Photograph 2 is the air vent pipe.
Photograph 3 is the sight gauge and the drain pipe which is a old combi boiler filling loop!

Regards

Paul


----------



## bmb1uk (Nov 5, 2013)

brill job, should help someone on here  :nicethread:


----------



## phillybarbour (Nov 5, 2013)

Need to fit a new valve to mine, what type of drill should I use to drill the whole in the tank?


----------



## chancer (Nov 5, 2013)

bmb1uk said:


> brill job, should help someone on here  :nicethread:



Hope so! thats what this forum is all about


----------



## chancer (Nov 5, 2013)

phillybarbour said:


> Need to fit a new valve to mine, what type of drill should I use to drill the whole in the tank?



What size hole do you need to drill philly?


----------



## bedge (Sep 18, 2016)

Hi, love the overflow gauge. great idea. I'd like to make one myself for my Fiamma tank. I've been trying to find the elbows and pipe which you used as they seem bomb proof. would you mind sharing where you got your parts?
Cheers


----------



## Debs (Sep 18, 2016)

Yep, I got this tank, but I was able to lay mine flat,. so no issues, and I can get to the lid for cleaning. After my next rally, I will be rebuilding my kitchen, but still keep the tank flat. Nice mods though, all helps for anyone considering building their own.:camper:


----------



## chancer (Sep 24, 2016)

bedge said:


> Hi, love the overflow gauge. great idea. I'd like to make one myself for my Fiamma tank. I've been trying to find the elbows and pipe which you used as they seem bomb proof. would you mind sharing where you got your parts?
> Cheers



Sorry for the delay in replying bedge, the parts I used were found at work!! I know the pipe is 8mm o.d clear, so should be easy to find , the fittings are  strange one's but similar to these  Pneumatic Push In Fittings for Air/Water Hose & Tube **ALL SIZES AVAILABLE* Stem | eBay , its called a banjo fitting, then you need the nuts to secure the fitting inside the tank sealed with some Fernox LSX ( which is usable with drinking water) Bit of a rushed answer but if you need any more help ill be happy to help you.

Paul


----------

